# Best Lighting Fixture for 6 foot long tank???



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

tommy jr. said:


> So I built a custom light fixture for my first 180 gallon and it was A LOT more work than I had originally thought!!!!
> Long story short........
> I bought a second 180 gallon 6 foot long tank (24" wide and tall) and would just like to purchase a light fixture for it (less work and headaches lol).
> I would like to hear what fixtures others have on their 6 foot long tanks and where they were purchased.
> ...


Look up 
plasma lighting
florescent induction lighting


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

I would just get two 36in fixtures. Like 2 quad t5 36in lights.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

A 24 inch tall tank only needs one T5HO bulb to get plenty of light, but the light from one bulb can't spread out enough to uniformly light a 24 inch front to back depth tank. Two bulbs, widely separated can light the tank, without providing too much light. Catalina Aquarium makes some 3 and 4 foot lights just for that purpose, two 3 foot ones should work very well for you - http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_197&products_id=1841


----------



## nvladik (Jan 12, 2012)

I have the aquaticlife 72" fixture and I am plenty happy with it. Plus their support rocks!


----------



## tommy jr. (Feb 19, 2012)

Hoppy said:


> A 24 inch tall tank only needs one T5HO bulb to get plenty of light, but the light from one bulb can't spread out enough to uniformly light a 24 inch front to back depth tank. Two bulbs, widely separated can light the tank, without providing too much light. Catalina Aquarium makes some 3 and 4 foot lights just for that purpose, two 3 foot ones should work very well for you - http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=71_197&products_id=1841


Hoppy, 
How high should the lights be from the top of the tank?
Also do you think a 4 x 54watt 4 foot t5 fixture would be okay or is the 1 foot of "dead space" on each side too much?


----------



## tommy jr. (Feb 19, 2012)

nvladik said:


> I have the aquaticlife 72" fixture and I am plenty happy with it. Plus their support rocks!


I have looked at some 5 and 6 foot fixtures but the replacement bulbs where I am are hard to find and if you do find them they are really expensive.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The higher the light is above the tank, the better it is able to cover a tank that is 2 feet longer than the tank. A high quality 4 x T5HO, 4 foot long light would need to be about 30-32 inches above the substrate to avoid having too much light to easily live with. At that height you might be satisfied with it for coverage of the full length of the tank too, but the ends of the tank wouldn't be as brightly lit as the center.


----------



## tommy jr. (Feb 19, 2012)

Hoppy said:


> The higher the light is above the tank, the better it is able to cover a tank that is 2 feet longer than the tank. A high quality 4 x T5HO, 4 foot long light would need to be about 30-32 inches above the substrate to avoid having too much light to easily live with. At that height you might be satisfied with it for coverage of the full length of the tank too, but the ends of the tank wouldn't be as brightly lit as the center.


Thanks again for the info. Hoppy

The reason I asked was a friend of mine has two of the Odyssea 48 inch fixtures with 4 x 54watt bulbs. He told me to use them both on the 180 gallon (6 by 2 by 2) but I have a few concerns......

1) Will using both of these fixtures be necessary or would one do?

2) I have heard very mixed reviews in regards to Odyssea light fixtures but my buddy offered them to me for 50 dollars each so I thought I might give them a try. Does anyone have any comments on these brand of fixtures?


----------

